
Show HN: Emoji Bombs (send fun bursts of emoji) - AndreasPizsa
https://emojibombs.com/
======
AndreasPizsa
Hey Hacker News, this is a fun side project that I built while learning vue.js
and Progressive Web Apps (PWAs).

No two emoji bombs are alike: there are factorial 15 combinations for Happy
Birthday - that’s 1,307,674,368,000 - and factorial 31 combinations for
Christmas, etc.

I personally use it to wish team mates a happy birthday, or send the a "get
well" note when they call in sick.

It’s a fun project that I wanted to share - I appreciate any and all feedback!

~~~
mgkimsal
On firefox, I see nothing unless i shrink my sizing (ctrl- a few times) to
under 90%. Otherwise the emojis don't render.

and "ok to paste" never goes away.

~~~
AndreasPizsa
Great feedback @mgkimsal, thanks. I'll test & fix FF.

